# Outdoor Cinema



## BlazingStarCinema (Jul 22, 2009)

So, here we go with my first question...


I'm in the process of adding a 30' x 17' inflatable movie screen to my inventory. Along with this addition I will require a new PJ to fill this beast. I know in an ideal world I would be purchasing a 10000+ lumen projector but I simply don't have the budget for such a monster. I've been looking at the Sanyo DHT-100L, a 6500 lumen, 16:9 (native), HD projector with a 7500:1 contrast ratio. 

This appears to be a good option that should fill the screen, maybe not as well as a 10000+, but it should fill it with a very viewable image. I however am very new to this and would like some opinions, if you wouldn't mind. 

Some additional info: Front Projection, Screen Gain 1, distance from screen to projector of about 70', Projector Height approximately 5' off the ground.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 22, 2009)

Hijack moved here: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/question-day/14280-video-term-pj-origin.html.

Back to topic: not bright enough in my opinion, unless you can control the ambient lighting conditions, which is extremely difficult without a DMX douser for the moon.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 22, 2009)

[Hijack deleted/moved.]

I second Derek's opinion of 6500 lumens not being bright enough, at least for that size screen. If you go with an LCD projector, you can bring down your cost per lumen and may be able to find something decent on the used market as well. One thing to consider when buying used, you may get a good deal on the projector, but find out what the lamps will cost (sometimes it'll set you back more than the projector).


----------



## museav (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm always concerned when I see things like this as there are limited applications for a 1920x1080 projector and 30'x17' screen that are not commercial in nature, which potentially introduces both image quality and digital rights management issues.

With 6,500 lumens you are looking at starting at a best case of less than 13ftL off the screen, which is actually within digital cinema criterion but on the low end even for a true indoor cinema application. To meet the recommended guidelines for a digital cinema you would want a minimum 30'x17'x14ftLx1 (screen gain) or 7,140 lumens. Of course that assumes ambient light reflected off the screen of 0.01ftL, which just happens to be the same ambient light level as a full moon on a dark night. However, to accommodate other ambient light sources such as street lights, landscape lighting and lights from nearby buildings as well as to account for some likely reduction in projector output compared to the published specs and as the lamps age, you might typically want to plan for a much higher rated projector output.

Since you don't have unlimited budget you might want to look at some other options. A smaller screen would be an obvious option although that would reduce the viewing area and may not match your goals. A lower resolution projector is also an option unless 720p or some other resolution is not sufficient and there is some reason you need direct 1080p support.

All that being said, it actually looks as though many companies renting portable outdoor movie systems are using 6,500 lumen projectors for 30'x17' screens, so apparently people are not really expecting a true cinema experience or maybe just aren't willing to pay for it.


----------



## BlazingStarCinema (Jul 22, 2009)

First let me say thanks for the replies, from someone new to the industry its a great help in trying to get a handle on things.

As with all small business's I'm trying to walk the line between the quality of the product and the cost to obtain that quality. My budget is obviously dictated by the budget of my clients, primarily local municipalities, which within this economic environment are greatly reduced. Municipalities understand that many of their residents are looking for free or inexpensive activities and they are trying to provide these activities, Movies in the Park being one of the provided activities. With that said these are free events often paid for by the municipality, local business sponsors, or some combination of the two. In my area of the world a typical event with a 30' screen will cost $1500 - $2500, depending on the vendor. While I would love to have a 20000 lumen projector for my 30' screen, it simply is not economically feasible for my segment of the industry. Also these events typically are more about providing a free activity for the residents of a municipality, building community, and the movie itself is more for ambiance, similar to concerts in the park. 

As a business person I'm looking for a competative advantage, something to make me stand out against my competitiors. So my local competitiors are utilzing 5000 - 6000 lumen projectors on 30' - 60' screens. These folks, because of the type of equipment they are utilizing, currently can charge significantly less then I can. This is where the tight wire act comes in, balance quality with budgets. This is what has brought me to the above referenced projector. It's at the upper lumen end of what most of my competitiors are using, its HD, native 16:9, and has a higher contrast ratio. So my thought was provide the service that the client wants at a slightly higher cost then the competitors but with superior and safer equipment.

With all of that said I do understand and completely agree with all the advice given to date and its going to force me to evaluate my PJ selection and to look for a good source of used projectors in the $15,000 range.


----------



## museav (Jul 24, 2009)

Just be sure that you are being clear with your clients that they're not charging or a municipality does not necessarily prevent their having to deal with rights. It is not really your job to make them address this but it probably helps you if you are proactive in addressing this issue in both your relationships and contracts.


----------



## BlazingStarCinema (Jul 30, 2009)

I want to get back to the digital cinema criterion mentioned above. I've been told by another source that there are standards specifically for outdoor or Drive-In Theaters which are much lower, in the 4fl range. I have not yet had a chance to purchase the standars or read them. Is anyone familiar with them or if the quoted fl number is correct. I've found other reference to 10fl being the average for drive-in's.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlazingStarCinema (Jul 30, 2009)

Sorry for the poor formatting on the above post, it's from my blackberry. Also these are the recommendations I was referencing, 
*SMPTE RP 12 Screen Luminance for Drive-In Theaters* (link to paid subscription service).


----------

